# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Nαυτιλιακές Eταιρείες Κρουαζιέρας - Cruise Shipping Companies >  MSC Cruises

## Espresso Venezia

Το MSC ORCHESTRA χθες Σάββατο 17-11ου, στο μεγάλο μας λιμάνι.

ORCHESTRA .jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Και εδώ το πλοίο χθές...
MSC ORCHESTRA.jpg

----------


## kalypso

s_Carnival_Cruises_MSC_Opera875.jpg

MSC Opera
built:2004
passengers:2055
cabins:856
crew:740

----------


## raflucgr

in Genoa on 20/02/07.

----------


## kalypso

opera.jpg

το MSC Opera σε μία φωτογραφία για διαφημιστικό φυλλάδιο

----------


## kalypso

MSC_Lirica_at_Messina.jpg

το MSC Lirica στην Μεσσίνα!

----------


## kalypso

Εικόνα 503.jpg

Η μασκότ της εταιρίας DOREMI σε promotion στην πλατεία του Αγ.Μάρκου.

----------


## kalypso

504.jpg

505.jpg

το διαφημιστικό περίπτερο της εταιρίας στην πλατεία του Αγ. Μάρκου.

----------


## Indygz

Μου έφερες ωραίες αναμνήσεις στο μυαλό.
και ωραία βαπόρια αυτά τα MSC...
Μήπως γνωρίζεις αν πέρνει Ελληνες γιατί έχω κολλήσει 4 κοντράτα στον Λούη και προκοπή δεν βλέπω.Το πιο νέο του βαπόρι είναι 25 ετών! :Confused:

----------


## Baggeliq

Panama -- MSC ORCHESTRA

----------


## raflucgr

leaving Palermo on 10/04/2008( next time I will post pics of Msc Orchestra in Genova).

Lucas

----------


## Apostolos

Nice pic Luc!

----------


## raflucgr

leaving Genova on 21/02/08.

Lucas

----------


## Nautikos II

Το Musica σημερα στον Πειραια, με τα ματια του........΄΄Μπρουφα΄΄

----------


## Nautikos II

Και δυο κατα την αναχωρηση του, περιπου 18:45

----------


## Nautikos II

Το πλοιο μετα απο μια εβδομαδα ξαναγυρισε στο λιμανι του Πειραια, οποιος θελει να το φωτογραφισει, τον περιμενει στην γνωστη θεση:-D

----------


## Nautikos II

Για τον λογο του οτι το εχω ανεβασει σε 4 φωτο, και σε καμια δεν βλεπουμαι πλωρη:mrgreen:, μια πλωρατη απο την επομενη αναχωριση του που ηταν μια εβδομαδα μετα

----------


## Apostolos

*Ωραίο βαπόρι....

*MSC MUSICA.jpg
*
Όχι γιατι έχει ωραίες γραμμές...

*MSC MUSICA BALCONY.jpg
*
Αλλα γιατι έχει ωραία μπαλκόνιααααα*

----------


## Leo

Μαρ.............ααααααααααααααααααααα!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nautikos II

Και ωραια μπαλκονια :Wink: , ωραιο πλοιο

----------


## Speedkiller

Φίλε απόστολε να φανταστώ πως μόνος σου τις τραβούσες τις φωτογραφίες??? :Wink:  Να μερικές από τηυν άφιξη του την ίδια ημέρα!Σόρρυ παιδιά αλλά δεν έχω μπαλκόνια να σας δείξω... :-P

----------


## JASON12345

Μάλλον δεν ήσουν και τόσο παρατηριτικός όσο κιο απόστολος.

----------


## Nautikos II

> Φίλε απόστολε να φανταστώ πως μόνος σου τις τραβούσες τις φωτογραφίες??? Να μερικές από τηυν άφιξη του την ίδια ημέρα!Σόρρυ παιδιά αλλά δεν έχω μπαλκόνια να σας δείξω... :-P


Μπαλκονια δεν βλεπουμαι, αλλα βλεπουμαι φωτογραφιες με πληρη  επιτυχια :Wink:

----------


## raflucgr

Here are some photos of Msc Fantasia (133 000 gt) scheduled for delivery in November:

http://www.premiumorange.com/micjean44/page330.htm

Lucas

----------


## Nautikos II

Χθεσινη εξοδο του Musica
MUSICA 164.JPG

MUSICA 165.JPG

MUSICA 166.JPG

MUSICA 167.JPG

----------


## mastrovasilis

ωραίες φωτό αλλά και ωραίο - επιβλητικό παπόρι.

----------


## nireas

Το MSC Armonia στην Βενετία, τέλη Μαρτίου 2007.
P3280158.JPG

----------


## mastrokostas

Το ατύχημα με το MSC Fantasia μεταφέρθηκε στα ατυχήματα κρουαζιερόπλοιων εδώ !

----------


## Νικόλας

MSC ARMONIA στο μπάρι !! :Very Happy: 
P4020487.jpg

----------


## ελμεψη

Δύο κρουαζιερόπλοια της MSC παραβρέθηκαν στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου τις περασμένες μέρες.Ήταν το MSC POESIA στις 15/4/2009 και το MSC ARMONIA στις 23/4/2009.

----------


## sea world

KAI ELLHNAS PLOIARXOS PLEON STO STOLO THS MSC CROCIERE!!
OTAN TO ELLHNIKO PNEYMA KAI H NAYTIKH KATARTISH, EISXWROYN PANTOY, TA LOGIA EINAI PERITTA!! KAI AP'OTI MA8AINW, TYPWNEI TIS ENTOLES GIA KINHSEIS MHXANWN KAI TIMONIOY KAI STA ELLHNIKA, WSTE OI ITALOI NA EINAI PLHRWS KATARTISMENOI ME TO TI ESTI ELLHNIKH NAYTIKH OROLOGIA!!! :Cool:

----------


## ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

Κι εγώ έμαθα ότι σε λίγες ημέρες θα έχουμε και άλλον Έλληνα Πλοίαρχο και μάλιστα πολύ νέο και σε άλλο βαπόρι της MSC. Έτσι για να μαθαίνουν όλοι τι εστί ελληνική ναυτιλία. 

Ευχόμαστε καλά ταξίδια και στους δύο.

----------


## fatnasi

Πάντως το MSC Musica φέτος αγκυροβολεί σχεδόν κάθε μέρα στην Κέρκυρα. Το βλέπω συνέχεια.... λίγα κρουαζιερόπλοια είναι τόσο επιβλητικά όσο αυτά της MSC. Φυσικά δεν συγκρίνονται με το QUEEN MARY 2 και το MILLENIUM που είχαν έρθει πριν 1 5ετία περίπου στην Ελλάδα (ναι όντως, είχα την τύχη να τα δώ και τα 2  :Very Happy: ) αλλά θα ήμουν πολύ υπερήφανος αν ήμουν αξιωματικός σε ένα από αυτά....

----------


## AegeanIslands

> KAI ELLHNAS PLOIARXOS PLEON STO STOLO THS MSC CROCIERE!!
> OTAN TO ELLHNIKO PNEYMA KAI H NAYTIKH KATARTISH, EISXWROYN PANTOY, TA LOGIA EINAI PERITTA!! KAI AP'OTI MA8AINW, TYPWNEI TIS ENTOLES GIA KINHSEIS MHXANWN KAI TIMONIOY KAI STA ELLHNIKA, WSTE OI ITALOI NA EINAI PLHRWS KATARTISMENOI ME TO TI ESTI ELLHNIKH NAYTIKH OROLOGIA!!!


Ξερουμε ποιοι Πλοιαρχοι ανελαβαν καθηκοντα στα Πλοια της *MSC*?

----------


## High1

> Ξερουμε ποιοι Πλοιαρχοι ανελαβαν καθηκοντα στα Πλοια της *MSC*?


Ξέρουμε, τουλάχιστον τον έναν! Κι επειδή γράφει στο site, θα ήταν πρέπων να μας το έλεγε μόνος του!! :Wink:  :Smile: 
Και επ'ευκαιρίας καπτα-Κώστα, καλά ταξίδια να έχεις εκεί στα μεγαθήρια!! :Wink:

----------


## mastrokostas

> Ξέρουμε, τουλάχιστον τον έναν! Κι επειδή γράφει στο site, θα ήταν πρέπων να μας το έλεγε μόνος του!!
> Και επ'ευκαιρίας καπτα-Κώστα, καλά ταξίδια να έχεις εκεί στα μεγαθήρια!!


Δεν είναι απαραίτητο να μας πει το όνομα του .Εμείς να του ευχηθούμε καλά ταξίδια μέσα από την καρδιά μας,  και ¶γιος  Νικόλας να είναι πάντα κοντά του !

----------


## nkr

Μια φωτογραφια ενος πλοιου που μας επισκεφθηκε προσφατα.Αφιερωμενη στους cpt babis,mastrokosta,stratocy.

----------


## stratoscy

> Μια φωτογραφια ενος πλοιου που μας επισκεφθηκε προσφατα.Αφιερωμενη στους cpt babis,mastrokosta,stratocy.




Ευχαριστούμε για την υπέροχη φωτογραφία.Πολύ ωραίο πλοίο

----------


## cptept

ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΗ ΦΩΤΟ, ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΤΕΚΟΣΟΥΝΑ ΣΤΟ ΑΠΕΝΑΝΤΘΙ ΦΑΝΑΡΙ ΣΤΟ ΚΡΑΚΑΡΙ Ή ΝΑ ΗΣΟΥΝ ΠΑΝΩ ΣΕ ΦΕΡΙ. ΕΤΥΧΕ ΝΑ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΜΕΣΑ ΤΟΤΕ, ΚΑΛΗ.

----------


## nkr

Στον κοκκινο ημουν. :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## ιθακη

σημερα το msc splendida στον πειραια για μια ακομη φοραμετα της 27/11
που αν δεν κανω λαθος ειχε ξαναερθει
DSC03209.JPG

DSC03211.JPG

DSC03213.JPG

----------


## stratoscy

Πολύ συννεφιασμένος ο Παιρέας βλέπω.Πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία

----------


## cptept

Είναι η τρίτη φορά που έρχεται και θα ξαναέρθει της 22/12 για τελευταία φορά το 2009.

----------


## cptept

την  22/12 θα ξαναείναι εδώ για τελευταία φορά το 2009. μετά το Γενάρη του 2010.

----------


## ιθακη

> Πολύ συννεφιασμένος ο Παιρέας βλέπω.Πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία


  ευχαριστω...και οχι μονο συννεφιασμενος,αλλα και πολυ κρυο γεννηκοτερα....φαντασου οτι εγω που δεν φυμηζομαι για κρυουλιαρικες τασεισ και ακομα και τωρα που μιλαμε κυκλοφορο με κοντομανικα,εκεινη την μερα κρυωνα...

----------


## stratoscy

[QUOTE=ιθακη;288988]ευχαριστω...και οχι μονο συννεφιασμενος,αλλα και πολυ κρυο γεννηκοτερα....φαντασου οτι εγω που δεν φυμηζομαι για κρυουλιαρικες τασεισ και ακομα και τωρα που μιλαμε κυκλοφορο με *κοντομανικα*,εκεινη την μερα κρυωνα...[/Q

Μόνο που το διαβάζω κρυώνω.Έπρεπε να δεις τι αέρα σήκωσε έτσι ξαφνικά εδώ στην Κύπρο.Τέλος πάντων μη ξεφύγουμε κιόλας από το θέμα μας  :Razz:

----------


## SOLSTICE

Στις 23/7 ανακοινώθηκε η κατασκευή του 12ου πλοίου της MSC Cruises. MSC Fantastica κατηγορίας Fantasia! ¶γνωστο, προς το παρόν, το δρομολόγιο του..!

----------


## captainikos

Msc Orchestra, Geiranger, Norwegian fjords, 22/6/2010

22062010076.jpg

----------


## Trakman

> Msc Orchestra, Geiranger, Norwegian fjords, 22/6/2010


Εντυπωσιακή λήψη!!!!!

----------


## mastrokostas

Η εταιρία αποφάσισε τα δυο της πλοία MSC Splendida και MSC Magnifica , να μην προσεγγίσουν την Αλεξάνδρεια της Αιγύπτου ,λόγο των τελευταίων γεγονότων, και αντίστοιχα θα προσεγγίζουν τα  λιμάνια της Λεμεσού και Χάιφας για το Magnifica και την Σμύρνη για το  Splendida .

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Καλά λοιπόν τα νέα απο την MSC CRUISES και ακόμα καλύτερα για το λιμάνι Ηρακλείου!!Απο το 2014 η εταιρεια δραστηριοποιείται στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου.έχοντας το ως homeport!!!
Υποψήφιο πλοίο το MSC LIRICA!!!!!!

----------


## Ilias 92

Η Ιταλική ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία MSC CRUISES ανακοίνωσε πως θα προχωρήσει στην επιμήκυνση 4 μονάδων του στόλου της, που θα ξεκινήσει από τον Αύγουστο του 2014 μέχρι και τον Νοέμβριο του 2015 στα Ιταλικά ναυπηγεία Ficantieri.

Πιο συγκεκριμένα η εταιρία μετά την πώληση του MSC Melody στην Ασία προχωρά στην επιμήκυνση κατά 24 μετρά των 4 μικρότερων και παλαιότερων μονάδων του στόλου της, MSC Armonia (build 2001), Sinfonia (2004), Lyrica (2003) και Opera (2004) θα μπουν στην διαδικασία αυτή. Τα δυο πρώτα η εταιρεία τα απέκτησε με τα την πτώχευση της Festival Cruises το 2004 τα  άλλα δυο κτίστηκαν από την ίδια την MSC στα ίδια ναυπηγεία, τα τότε Chantiers de l’ Atlantique σημερινά St. Nazaire  της Γαλλίας πάνω σε παρόμοια τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά και σχέδια με τα δυο της Festival Cruises.

Στο νέο τμήμα των 24 μέτρων  που θα προστεθεί σε κάθε πλοίο θα δημιουργηθεί χώρος για 59 καμπίνες πληρώματος και 193 καμπίνες επιβατών που μεταγράφεται σε μια αύξηση της συνολικής χωρητικότητας κατά 600 επιβάτες. Το συνολικό τονάζ θα αυξηθεί από τα περίπου 59.000grt στα 65.000grt. Στο ίδιο τμήμα θα δημιουργηθεί επιπλέον χώρος για την ενδιαίτηση των επιβατών και άλλοι κοινόχρηστοι χώροι και λοιπές εγκαταστάσεις ανάπαυσης.

Πρώτο αναμένεται  να καταφθάσει στα Ιταλικά ναυπηγεία το MSC Armonia τον Αύγουστο του 2014, ενώ η διαδικασία αναμένεται να ολοκληρωθεί μέχρι τον Νοέμβριου του 2014, στην συνέχεια θα ακολουθήσουν και τα υπόλοιπα 3 πλοία μέσα στο 2015.

Ilias_92

----------


## SteliosK

MSCCruises_logo.jpg

Η MSC  δραστηριοποιείται στην αγορά της Βόρειας Αμερικής με το πλοίο της MSC  Divina
Δείτε τη συνέχεια με ένα κλικ στην εικόνα.

----------


## Nautilia News

*Δυο νέα Megaships για την MSC Cruises
*
msc new building.jpg

Διαβάστε πληροφορίες για τα νέα πλοία κάνοντας κλικ στην εικόνα.

----------


## mastrokostas

Η εξέλιξη της εταιρίας στην κρουαζιέρα είναι ραγδαία ! και χωρίς να είναι σε κανένα άρμα !

----------


## ΑΛΙΒΙΖΑΤΟΣ

1959229_628818787173237_1371179744_n.jpg1969363_628818670506582_273688044_n.jpg1012147_628818780506571_1197941961_n.jpg1535542_628818817173234_1246964363_n.jpg

----------


## Nautilia News

*7 νέα πλοία μέχρι το 2022 για την MSC Cruises*

----------

